# Sleep for older tiel?



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Lately Sunny (who is 15), seems to be sleepy in the morning. He gets up at the same time every day, no matter what time he goes to bed. (He sleeps about 10 hours.) He always rests a little in the afternoon. Other than this new morning thing, his behavior is the same- eating, playing, etc. Do you think he just needs more sleep? (I know tiels should have 10-12 but he seemed okay on 10ish before.) He chirps a little in his sleep too. A few times a night. Birdie dreams? I've tried to find info on care for older tiels and haven't really found anything. Should he even have more than 12? I hate putting him to bed earlier because I won't get to spend as much time with him when I get home from work, but of course, that's what I'll do if that's what he needs. (I wish I could just get him to sleep longer in the morning.) Is there anything else I should be doing for him that's different since he's 15?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he might be sleeping a little more because of older age, but keep an eye on him too.

is he molting right now?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It may just be that he's sleeping more because it's winter. I will say that my Sunny definitely naps more than Roo does, and he is an older bird. I think just keep giving him the ten hours and let him nap if he wants to. Napping doesn't mean they're sleep deprived necessarily. However, since he is sleeping more than usual, keep an eye out for behavior changes, and if you see anything concerning, go for a vet check. It sounds to me like he's just enjoying being cozy and napping, though. Also, 15 is really not that old.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think he's molting- yes, I know that sounds dumb- but first time with a bird. He is losing a lot of his little fluffy feathers but only lost one wing feather. Will he lose more? 

I also hadn't thought about the winter thing. It would be nice if he's just sleep in then. (Clearly no one ever explained the whole setting clocks foward/back thing to him. ) 

I'll definitely keep an eye on him. I plan on taking him to the vet for a check-up anyway after Thanksgiving.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

molting birds do sleep more. thats normal  he will lose more feathers, its a normal process and it seems a lot of birds are molting right now--thats why i asked lol


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks. Maybe until he's done molting I will try to put him to bed earlier.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My Sunny's schedule is basically: Get up, eat some food, take a nap, shred some cardboard, take a nap, come out for some shoulder time, take a nap, eat dinner, go to sleep for the night. He's been like that for years, and it doesn't really matter what we try. He just likes his sleep more than playing.

Now, if you suddenly start to see MUCH more lethargy than normal, you might want a vet check. But as long as your Sunny seems active and alert for some of the day, chances are it's a combination of winter, molting, enjoying his comfy new home. He may also be napping more because he's gotten more comfortable with you.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya, i agree. I think it might be bacause of old age!


----------

